

Where Are All the Indie iOS Developers? - stevekinney
http://inessential.com/2014/07/28/more_on_ios_indies

======
PaulHoule
I look at the pricing for app store apps for either iOS or Android and I think
there is just no way you can sell enough copies to make real money at the
price points people are selling things at.

It seems like it would be fun to play with the sensors, but in a world where
it still possible to build web sites that get 250k uniques a month, I don't
see the money in apps.

